# [OT] Welches Mainboard?

## schachti

Da nach einem Defekt für unseren Router eine Ersatzbeschaffung ansteht, fragen wir uns, welches Mainboard für unseren Einsatzzweck am besten geeignet ist. Der Rechner dient als Router für ca. 300 Personen (inkl. Firewall), außerdem läuft auf der Kiste ein Squid. Als Prozessor wollen wir wieder einen Athlon XP 3200+ nehmen, das Board muß also für den Socket A sein.

Unsere Anforderungen an das Board sehen wie folgt aus:

Stabilität (das ist das mit Abstand wichtigste Kriterium)

Stabiler, performanter PCI Bus (33 MHz) auch unter hoher Last (weil wir 3 100-MBit-PCI-Netzwerkkarten nutzen werden, von denen 2 teilweise gleichzeitig unter Vollast laufen mit ca. 3.000-7.000 gleichzeitigen Netzwerkverbindungen)

Stabile Stromversorgung/Spannungswandler, möglichst unempfindlich gegen Spannungsschwankungen

evtl. onboard-Grafik, um den Bus zu entlasten (?)

kein zu neues Board (sollte mindestens 6 Monate schon auf dem Markt sein, damit evtl. vorhandene Designfehler schon bekannt sind)

performanter und stabiler Support durch einen aktuellen 2.6'er Kernel

Hat jemand einen Tipp, welches Board da zu empfehlen ist?

----------

## slick

 *schachti wrote:*   

> evtl. onboard-Grafik, um den Bus zu entlasten (?)

 

Habe zwar keinen konkreten Tipp, aber das kommt mir komisch vor. Wollt ihr etwa X auf der Maschine aufsetzen oder wie ist das zu verstehen?

----------

## AngelM

Wenn sie AGP hat ist der PCI-Bus doch auch entlastet.

----------

## schachti

Gott bewahre, X auf einem Server... Nee, das nicht, aber selbst die Konsole muß ja dargestellt werden. In dem Punkt war ich mir nicht sicher, wieviel das ausmacht, daher das (?) hinter dem Punkt.

----------

## Bloody_Viking

Hallo,

 *Quote:*   

> # Stabilität (das ist das mit Abstand wichtigste Kriterium)
> 
> # Stabiler, performanter PCI Bus (33 MHz) auch unter hoher Last (weil wir 3 100-MBit-PCI-Netzwerkkarten nutzen werden, von denen 2 teilweise gleichzeitig unter Vollast laufen mit ca. 3.000-7.000 gleichzeitigen Netzwerkverbindungen)

 

Da läuft bei uns seit einem Viertel Jahr GA-7N400S-L mit ähnlichem Traffic.

 *Quote:*   

> # Stabile Stromversorgung/Spannungswandler, möglichst unempfindlich gegen Spannungsschwankungen

 

Das kann nur eine USV gewährleisten.

 *Quote:*   

> evtl. onboard-Grafik, um den Bus zu entlasten (?)

 

Das macht keinen Unterschied wenn du eine AGP Karte reinsteckst.

 *Quote:*   

>     * kein zu neues Board (sollte mindestens 6 Monate schon auf dem Markt sein, damit evtl. vorhandene Designfehler schon bekannt sind)
> 
>     * performanter und stabiler Support durch einen aktuellen 2.6'er Kernel

 

Zu neu ist es nicht und läuft besser als ich gedacht habe. Außerdem ist es möglich denn Athlon XP per FSB runterzutakten. Was ich persönlich sinvoll finde wenn er sich langweilt!

Was auch gut läuft ist das Albatron KX400-8XV 

Gruß

Bloody

----------

## misterjack

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Stabilität (das ist das mit Abstand wichtigste Kriterium)
> 
> Stabiler, performanter PCI Bus (33 MHz) auch unter hoher Last (weil wir 3 100-MBit-PCI-Netzwerkkarten nutzen werden, von denen 2 teilweise gleichzeitig unter Vollast laufen mit ca. 3.000-7.000 gleichzeitigen Netzwerkverbindungen)
> ...

 

ASUS mit nen VIA Chipsatz, die sind schön stabil. Ich selber habe das A7V880 welches sehr zufriedenstellend arbeitet. Da ist zwar ne onboard Netzwerkkarte aber in dem Fall empfehle ich drei ordentliche 3com und nichts anderes. In meinen ROuter habe ich zwei 3Com 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] 100/10mbit. Bin sehr zufrieden  :Smile: 

Das empfohlene Board läuft sehr gut unter Linux, auch das Auslesen von Prozessortemperaturen usw. ist kein Ding. Kann man hier nachlesen  :Wink: 

----------

## Hilefoks

ASUS A7N8E Deluxe. Auch ein schönes schnelles Board und bei mir sehr stabil!

----------

## jamatik

Da kann ich dir nur das Gigabyte GA-7nnxp ans Herz legen. Durch das extra Spannungsmodul und eine stabile Stromversorgung durch z.B. TSP-Netzteile ist es extrem stabil, das bios (Dual-bios is ja pflicht bei gigybyte) kann bei diesem Mainboard die CPU  und die Lüfter u.a. überwachen, der Dual-channel-DDR ist stabil, performance ist 1a, alles onboard. Besonders zu erwähnen sind die zusätzlichen SATA und IDE-RAID controller die schonmal onoard 10 Laufwerke ermöglichen (2 SATA anschlüsse). Das Board hat den üblichen von Gigabytezu erwarten Quali-Standard, reizt der nforce2 völlig aus, schafft es aber denoch ohne die Stabiliätsprobs anderer boards mit diesem chip. Is etwa 1 jahr alt, und is leider etwas untergegangen wegen einem anderen guten nforce2 board das auf dem ersten blick billiger war. HAbe noch stolze 170 Euro gezahlt und selbst das war noch ein schnäppchen, außerdem  war da noch das billigere schwestermodell. Bei meiner Limited Edition ist das Zubehör sehr sehr Umfangreich ausgefallen. bei hardwareluxx.de müsste es noch in der Testdatenbank stehen.

mfg

----------

## dakjo

Asus, GIGABYTE lol

In einen Server gehoert ein TYAN Board sonst nichts.

Meine Bilanz bisher:

```

Hersteller  |Anzahl|Ausgetauscht|

==========================

ASUS        |5     | 9 x   

MSI         |3     | 3 x          

GIGABYTE    |8     | 4 x          

TYAN        |16    | 0            

```

----------

## sevo

Wenn's ein Server werden soll, Tyan oder Intel. Bei einem Router wäre auch ein EPIA-Board erwägenswert, denn  3x100Mbit (und vermutlich ein Uplink mit nur 2 oder 4Mbit) schafft auch ein 1000er Nehemiah locker, und das mit deutlich geringerem Platz-, Energie- und Abwärmebedarf -  es gibt speziell für Router und ähnliche Network Appliances EPIA-Boards mit 4x100bT onboard. 

Gruß Sevo

----------

## Inte

Ich weiss nicht, warum viele von Problemen mit Mainboards sprechen. Mir ist in über 15 Jahren noch keine Kiste abgeraucht, oder hat den Geist aufgegeben. Probleme gab es immer nur mit nicht vorhandenem Support.

Stabil sollte eigentlich jedes >50EUR Board laufen, welches nicht übertaktet läuft.

----------

## Hilefoks

@dakjo und @sevo

Sicher - ein richtiger Server braucht ein richtig gutes Board (so wie z.T. Intel oder Tyan sie herstellen). Und dann sicher auch gleich als SMB und sowieso registered-Speicher!

Aber die Beschreibung oben und der Prozessor (Athlon-XP) deuten eher auf nen kleineren Server und vor allem auf ein Sockel A Board - und damit ist Intel schonmal raus!

----------

## schachti

Erstmal vielen Dank für alle bisher schon eingetroffenen Antworten.

 *sevo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn's ein Server werden soll, Tyan oder Intel.
> 
> 

 

Intel scheidet ja aus, da wir mit 'nem Athlon XP arbeiten wollen.

 *sevo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei einem Router wäre auch ein EPIA-Board erwägenswert, denn  3x100Mbit (und vermutlich ein Uplink mit nur 2 oder 4Mbit) schafft auch ein 1000er Nehemiah locker, und das mit deutlich geringerem Platz-, Energie- und Abwärmebedarf -  es gibt speziell für Router und ähnliche Network Appliances EPIA-Boards mit 4x100bT onboard. 
> 
> 

 

Naja, der Uplink ist ein 155 MBit Glasfaseranschluß, das heißt, auf dem externen Interface und dem LAN-Interface liegt zu Spitzenzeiten eine reale Last von 100 MBit. Auch der Squid für 300 User braucht schon einiges an Rechenpower (auf einem Athlon XP 3200+ waren das zu Spitzenzeiten schonmal 30-40% CPU-Last). Ich glaube nicht, daß ein Nehemiah das schafft.

----------

## schachti

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Stabil sollte eigentlich jedes >50EUR Board laufen, welches nicht übertaktet läuft.
> 
> 

 

Jo, aber bei einigen Boards kommt es ziemlich schnell zu unnötiger CPU-Last. Wir hatten zuerst einen Athlon XP 3200+ auf einem ASUS-Board (mit dem wir überhaupt nicht zufrieden waren), da lief (von der CPU-Auslastung her gesehen) alles gut. Nach einem Hardwareschaden haben wir als Übergangslösung ein Board mit Mobile Athlon 1600+ laufen, da liegt bei voller Netzlast der hi-Wert bei bis zu 40% (beim alten Board waren es immer nur 1-5%). Zusammen mit dem Squid erreicht der Rechner jetzt also eine Auslastung von teilweise 100% - und ich vermute, der hohe hi-Wert liegt am qualitativ schlechten Board.

----------

## lutzlustig

Hi!

Mal abgesehen von dem geforderten Prozessor wäre doch ein Board mit AMD 64 gut. Und zwar aus folgenden Gründen (da ja so viel Wert auf das Netzwerk gelegt wird), es gibt Boards mit 2 Gigabit-Lan (direkt m  Chipsatz angebunden, nicht per PCI) und die 3. NIC dann als PCIe.

Stabilität gibts da genauso wie bei den Sockel A Boards.

Edit: Oder ein Dual-CPU Boards mit Sockel a, braucht ja nur eine CPU drauf, aber dafür gibts da einen 64Bit PCI-Bus, und die passenden NICs kosten auch nicht die Welt.

Ciao

----------

## schachti

Naja, das ist ein Produktivsystem, und da ich immer wieder höre, daß es mit 64 Bit hier und da noch jede Menge Probleme gibt, würden wir uns das gerne ersparen.

Auch haben wir mit onboard-LAN eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht - in 'nem Desktop-Rechner ist das immer ganz nett, aber in unserem Router hat bisher noch jeder onboard-LAN-Chip kläglich versagt. In der Hinsicht geht nichts über eine gute Intel-Karte.

----------

## slick

Da ich mich jetzt grad dem Thema Neukauf Hardware auseinander setze, bräuchte ich mal paar Hinweise. Habe festgestellt ich habe da einige Bildungslücken.   :Embarassed: 

Es geht um die Neuanschaffung der Hardware für einen kleinen Fileserver. Priorität hat die Plattenkapazität welche auf (Software-) RAID 5 laufen wird, ansonsten soll es sich um günstige Desktop-Hardware handeln. Ich dachte hier an 3 RAID-Platten + 1 Systemplatte (ich mag das System nicht mit auf dem RAID machen) & 1 (- 2) CD-ROM. Soll kein X laufen. CPU ist relativ egal, solange etwa > 1200 MHz (für flotten Software-RAID)

Bisher habe ein älteres Board, mit 800erter Thunderbird, welche den Luxus von 4 IDE Steckplätzen (8 Geräte) bietet. Ich habe sowas bisher nicht noch mal gesehen. Daher stellt sie mir grad die Frage wie ich am besten die 3 RAID-Platten, 1 Systemplatte und 1 (-2) CD-Laufwerke am besten an meine neues Board anschliesse. Da kommt heutzutage vermutlich SATA zum Einsatz. (Platten sollen neu angeschafft weren, von daher erstmal IDE /SATA egal.) Mir ist allerdings folgendes noch nicht ganz klar:

1) Kann ich normalerweise im BIOS einstellen ob er von SATA oder IDE bootet wenn beides angeschlossen ist?

2) Wie würdet ihr sinnvollerweise die 5-6 Geräte auf die dann vorhandenen Anschlüsse verteilen? 

Normale (günstige) Boards haben ja nur 2 SATA-Anschlüsse wie ich gesehen habe, oder sind >= 4 inzwischen schon üblich? Wenn es nur 2 hätte würde ich die Systemplatte + CD-ROM an SATA hängen und die 3 RAID Platten an IDE, was aber sicherlich den RAID bremst.

Optional, da nicht zum Thread passend:

3) Was würdet ihr als zusätzliche Kühlung empfehlen? Wasser ist zwar gut und leise, aber teuer. Luft effektiv aber u.U. laut. Mir gehts vor allem in Hinblick auf die Haltbarkeit der Platten welche optimal 24/7 laufen sollten.

4) Platten 5400 oder 7200? 5400 hat IMHO den Vorteil das die länger halten, 7200 das sie schneller sind. Aber gibts überhaupt noch günstige 5400 Platten > 120 GB?

Bitte daher mal um grundlegende Hinweise, evt. paar gute Links als weitere Lektüre. Genaue Empfehlungen (Board XY) helfen mir wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich weiter, da es letzendlich ein Geldbeutelfrage wird. Nur um eine Größenordnung zu nennen, ich dachte so etwa Board + CPU + RAM, ohne Platten, ohne Kühlung ~ bis 200,-

----------

## think4urs11

zu 1) ich behaupte mal ja, das sollte nun wirklich jedes aktuelle Bios können

zu 2) Platten an SATA, CD-Rom an PATA (günstiges 4-Kanal Board auffe Schnelle: Asus P5RD1-V)

Macht auf jeden Fall aus Performancesicht am ehesten Sinn. CD am SATA ist witzlos

zu 3) https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-318709.html]  :Question:   :Rolling Eyes: 

zu 4) die Haltbarkeit dürfte in etwa gleich sein (jedenfalls MTBF-mäßig); die 5.400 sollten aber leiser und kühler sein

SATA scheints aber eh erst ab 7.200 zu geben und jetzt noch PATAs zu kaufen wenn eh neu angeschafft wird ...

HTH

T.

----------

## Marlo

 *slick wrote:*   

>  Ich dachte hier an 3 RAID-Platten + 1 Systemplatte (ich mag das System nicht mit auf dem RAID machen) & 1 (- 2) CD-ROM. Soll kein X laufen. CPU ist relativ egal, solange etwa > 1200 MHz (für flotten Software-RAID)
> 
> 

 

Warum willst du das System nicht mit aufs Raid nehmen? Das läuft hier wunderbar unter genau der von dir beschriebenen Konstellation. Also 2xIDE plus 4xS-ATA im Raid 5. Nur die Installation ist frickelig. Man muß zunächst auf einer IDE ein System installieren, sodann das Raid auf den S-ATA`s einrichten und dann normal mit chroot in eine Raidpartition springen und dort das eigentliche System installieren. Die Bootpartition habe ich auch auf die S-ATA übernommen wobei zu beachten ist, dass die Bootpartition ein RAID 1 sein muß, nichts anderes. Bei 4 Platten kann man also 2 Boopartitionen  mit Raid 1 anlegen, was hier auch wunderbar funktioniert. Einmal für ein x86 und einmal für amd64. Wichtig ist der Partitionenplan! Also deine genauen Vorstellungen darüber wie groß die einzelnen Partitionen sein sollen. Darüber würde ich ein paar Nächte schlafen, denn wenn erst große Datenbestände drauf sind und man möchte die Raidpartitionengröße ändern ist das hin und her verschieben der Daten womöglich schwierig oder unmöglich. Ansonsten habe ich keine Spareplatte, sondern es laufen alle 4 gleichmäßig im Raid, was keinen Sicherheitsverlust bedeutet. Die Performance ist schon beeindruckend, ich möcht nicht anderes mehr haben. 

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) Kann ich normalerweise im BIOS einstellen ob er von SATA oder IDE bootet wenn beides angeschlossen ist?
> 
> 

 

Ich habe ein Award-Bios, in dem die Bootreihenfolge eingestellt werden kann. Zusätzlich kann man während des bootens in ein Optionenmenue wechseln.

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Wie würdet ihr sinnvollerweise die 5-6 Geräte auf die dann vorhandenen Anschlüsse verteilen? 
> 
> 

 

Die beiden IDE`s jeweils als Master, das CD-ROM als Slave. Die S-ATA`s werden sowieso als Master behandelt.

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Normale (günstige) Boards haben ja nur 2 SATA-Anschlüsse wie ich gesehen habe, oder sind >= 4 inzwischen schon üblich? Wenn es nur 2 hätte würde ich die Systemplatte + CD-ROM an SATA hängen und die 3 RAID Platten an IDE, was aber sicherlich den RAID bremst.
> 
> 

 

Wenn es nur mit 2 Platten geht scheint das Bord nicht für deine Zwecke verwendbar zu sein. Also wenn es wirklich Raid 5 werden soll nimm 4 S-ATA.

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Optional, da nicht zum Thread passend:
> 
> 3) Was würdet ihr als zusätzliche Kühlung empfehlen? Wasser ist zwar gut und leise, aber teuer. Luft effektiv aber u.U. laut. Mir gehts vor allem in Hinblick auf die Haltbarkeit der Platten welche optimal 24/7 laufen sollten.
> ...

 

Ich habe einen Zalmankühler für die CPU, halb CU und halb Au draufgebaut. Na ja 38 uronen waren es mal. Zusätzlich vorne vor die Platten zwei 80 mm Lüfter, hinten auch zwei 80 mm Lüfter, einer in Höhe der CPU und einer direkt unter dem Stromteil. Diese Lüfter sind in der Drehzahl gedrosselt, man hört sie nicht. Ebensowenig das Netzteil, es ist mit einem 120 mm Lüfter ausgestattet. Das lauteste ist ein kleiner Lüfter auf dem Bord für die NB. Zusätzlich wird die Frequenz dynamisch untertaktet, was auch zur Kühlung beiträgt und mal ehrlich, die große CPU-Power braucht man nur beim kompilieren die man dann auch hat.

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4) Platten 5400 oder 7200? 5400 hat IMHO den Vorteil das die länger halten, 7200 das sie schneller sind. Aber gibts überhaupt noch günstige 5400 Platten > 120 GB?
> 
> 

 

Wichtiger ist m.e. das die Platten im Raid baugleich sind. Habe hier  Seagate mit 5 Jahren Garantie.

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bitte daher mal um grundlegende Hinweise, evt. paar gute Links als weitere Lektüre. Genaue Empfehlungen (Board XY) helfen mir wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich weiter, da es letzendlich ein Geldbeutelfrage wird. Nur um eine Größenordnung zu nennen, ich dachte so etwa Board + CPU + RAM, ohne Platten, ohne Kühlung ~ bis 200,-

 

Dann würde ich bei der Auswahl mit dem RAM anfangen. Wieviel RAM überhaupt, wieviele Riegel, welcher Hersteller? Der Rest ist dann für das MB.

Grüße

Ma

----------

